# Garage as Part Loft/w Add on.



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I live in town, have small back yard, but have alot of roon on the East of my 2-car garage. Thinking about taking my east side of my Garage & putting a small add on, with door inside the garage for access to the loft, so it can be locked up at light. I have many Quuestions on this........... Is the east side good?/would it work? How would i go about this? Thinking about Doing it right, putting a cement slab down & then building the Loft like 13" high off the slab using cement blocks, so to get air flow under the loft..................................... If anyone has any ideas They'd be appreciated.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's what I have done out of my single car garage sheer necessity. Recently I was able to add window boxes and it would be lovely if I could have an aviary but there just is no room. If I were going to do it though, I would dig out the ground, frame the space so I could put down 6 inches of pea gravel with cement pavers right on top of the gravel. The sides and top should be constructed with 1/4 inch hardware cloth to keep predators out. Personally, I would cover part the aviary with clear plastic panels.
If the east side is the space you have available then work with it.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I would probably be easier if you could post pictures of what you have to work with.

Members here would probably come up with all kinds of ideas.


----------

